# It's official...I'm clinically depressed



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Both my family doctor and therapist have told me I exhibit all the signs of clinical depression. Wasn't it supposed to get better by now? Life is so wonderful.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There are no guidelines. We lost my father a few years ago after 10 years of Alzheimers. My mother for the first time began medical treatment for depression. It lasted about a year and now she's better.


----------



## BluePink (Apr 2, 2011)

I made an appointment with a psychologist almost immediately after my husband told me he was divorcing me. (It took an entire month to get him to admit that he was having an EA, even though I knew already)

I also made an appt. with my family doctor and got on some antidepressants. I don't like taking medications but I don't like feeling like I'm crawling out of my skin either. 

There is nothing wrong with being depressed. It's like any other illness. It doesn't define who you are. It merely is an annoyance to deal with for awhile.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

KRinOnt said:


> Both my family doctor and therapist have told me I exhibit all the signs of clinical depression. Wasn't it supposed to get better by now? Life is so wonderful.


being depressed is normal when a marriage breaks down, but that is not being clinically depressed, that is a different kettle of fish.
the vast majority of people who go through the marriage breakup drama are not clinically depressed, I was, you are, my treatment includes meds & psych treatment, weekly counciling appointments.
Now I am just on meds, No one would know if I didn't tell anyone that I am on meds.


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm on the meds and I've been seeing a stress counsellor since the first week.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

KRinOnt said:


> I'm on the meds and I've been seeing a stress counsellor since the first week.


first week I had crisis team here every day.
took about 5 weeks or so for the meds to really start to take affect, still have the odd day here and there that is not so great, but nothing like it was.


----------



## chaffy (Apr 11, 2011)

i had to leave work last monday..thought i was coming down with something..went to a walkin and nurse told me i had a full blown anxiety attack..waiting on the new insurance cars to get here so i can find some help..in the middle of an attck today..trying to pack my things to move out of what was our home and now is nothing...he is already gone and took my heart with him..still dont understand why this is happening...so surprised...so lonely..so sad..so empty..i know i need help...wish i had family here to lean on..finding it hard to do it on my own


----------

